# T-Shirt Quilt/Blanket



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Is there a difference, :shrug: I mean as far as the sewing goes? I can sew! Quilting never done it. Wondering the for the first time the easiest way to make a blanket/quilt with Daughters t-shirts. Looking at making the first one like 48"x64". Looking more at the Traditional Type, by leaving most of the shirt attached. You know not just cutting the design out. Any helpers?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

well, if I did that, aside from the pain of sewing tshirt material, I would tie the quilt, not quilt it. But I really dont like sewing knit, so I would have to think about it for a long time and have a really cool looking pattern.
If you had patterned shirts that someone loves, or that looks good together, you could cut out the sleeves & neck and sew in large blocks, tie the blocks and just sorta hem it under for the binding.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I once made a T-shirt quilt for someone. The husband had kept every t-shirt from the time he was about 12. Teams he was on, events, etc. Some of them were thread bare. I cut out each front or back (with the logo), squared them up, and ironed on interfacing. Think of each t-shirt as a quilt block, some of them may need to be framed so they are all the same size. Sew sashing between each block. I would stitch in the ditch around each block.


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

I stopped at our local quilt shop today and the owner was working on a t-shirt quilt for someone else. She had cut out the logos but the most interesting part was the iron on backing/interfacing she had on the backs of the shirts. It was really soft and flexible but very stable for sewing. I just can't remember what she said it was called. Sure seamed  to make the sewing process so much more enjoyable!


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

THanks all, I have done some searching online and found a few ideas. I figure I will start out small, making a throw with about 12-15 shirts. With a boarder around each shirt and something on the edges. Probably then once those are together sew them onto fleece. As for stitching the ditch around the block, sorry each block. I have no idea what that is. Please tell me. I want to get better each time and maybe even try new designs. Like maybe tracing the around the letters and such.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

stitching in the ditch would basically be stitching around each block, where they are sewn together, once the quilt batting and backing and top are all layered together.


----------

